# HELP ID!



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

ey guys, i juss found a baby snake while doin yard work today. i was helpin my dad wid yard work today and we were lifting a pretty long steel ladder. we lifted it off from a bunch of vines and just as we were setting it down somwhere else, my dad yelled snake. i came quick and saw a worm looking thing wriggling and slithering and just as it fell of to the ground, i was shocked and quickly grabbed the thing before it could get away. i caught a baby 6inch or so brownish looking snake. i was amazed at seeing one this small. im guessing this guy was sun bathing on the ladder cuz it was pretty warm when i touched it. i dont have current pictures right now, but soon will. if i can describe this guy, it's light brownish/grey, with two stripes running down from it's head to tail. itz also got a black stripe on the side of itz head. what should i be feeding thisguy also? pin-head crickets?


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

black_piranha said:


> ey guys, i juss found a baby snake while doin yard work today. i was helpin my dad wid yard work today and we were lifting a pretty long steel ladder. we lifted it off from a bunch of vines and just as we were setting it down somwhere else, my dad yelled snake. i came quick and saw a worm looking thing wriggling and slithering and just as it fell of to the ground, i was shocked and quickly grabbed the thing before it could get away. i caught a baby 6inch or so brownish looking snake. i was amazed at seeing one this small. im guessing this guy was sun bathing on the ladder cuz it was pretty warm when i touched it. i dont have current pictures right now, but soon will. if i can describe this guy, it's light brownish/grey, with two stripes running down from it's head to tail. itz also got a black stripe on the side of itz head. what should i be feeding thisguy also? pin-head crickets?


 deffiently take pics, but feed him pinkies(baby mice, they prob have to be the 1 day old ones if he cant take em, ask your pet shop if theyl give u a frozen mouse tail...


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Pictures needed for positive Identification..but if it is a _Storeria_ or similiar species, then crickets, earthworms and other similiar fare will work fine, as they are small snakes never capable of a giant food item such as a pinky....but as I said...PIC needed


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Sounds like a garter or garden snake. but need a pic

I saw one today 2 it was all black with 2 orange stripes running down his body.

It was gone when I got back outside so I couldent get pics.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

these are the best i can do. btw, i live in the DC area.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

...And your dad was scared of that little guy??


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

Trevor said:


> ...And your dad was scared of that little guy??


who ever said scared? he was rather entertained.









ne id?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

No worries...your pics were enough to confirm my earlier suspicion..

Snake is a *Northern Brown Snake * (_Storeria dekayi dekayi_).

This is a *DIMINUTIVE* species, and adults average around 10 inches in length..yes you read that correctly only 10 inch length average..feed it earthworms, slugs, young crickets...etc...


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

CrocKeeper said:


> No worries...your pics were enough to confirm my earlier suspicion..
> 
> Snake is a *Northern Brown Snake * (_Storeria dekayi dekayi_).
> 
> This is a *DIMINUTIVE* species, and adults average around 10 inches in length..yes you read that correctly only 10 inch length average..feed it earthworms, slugs, young crickets...etc...


o wow, are u serious? 10inches? i guess im goin to the lps tomorrow to get me some pinheads. this guys pretty cute so i guess i'll keep him too. how old do u think this is? not poisonous right?


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

nah not poisnesous...I have had them before wild caught, they are cute snakes to keep! they are the kind woman dont get afraid off..


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

redbellyman21 said:


> nah not poisnesous...I have had them before wild caught, they are cute snakes to keep! they are the kind woman dont get afraid off..


lol, thats good for me than.

THANKS CROC HUNTER!


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

i fed this guy small crickets the other day. it wont eat


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Lets figure out how you have him /her set up/...temps, and how frequently it is handled....

Also...try small earthworms and slugs...but I still want to discuss set up, etc.....


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

the set up is very poor. i have it in a small plastic kriter cage. substrate is lots of toilet paper and the roll. room temerature is the temperature. figured if it was from outside it must be okay with room temperature only. i spray it also for water.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

" figured if it was from outside it must be okay with room temperature only."

poor decision.outside not trapped in plastic cage.....so could move into sun and warm up when needed....and hide into thermal producing areas of decomposing leaf litter at night.....

get rid of the toilet paper....get some soil and leaf litter in there...and a small water bowl (lid from a 1 gallon gatorade jug will work for this)

try to get yourself a 10 gallon tank....(they should cost you no more than $9.00..)

set up tank to be natural, add a small rock pile on one side and put a small lamp on screen lid over rocks for heat.....and let snake self regulate thermally ...

add earthworms, etc to natural set up along with small crickets, slugs, etc...

Or let snake go...........which if is going to be done needs happen PRONTO as outside air temps at night will be cueing all species to brumate......


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

i agree with crockeeper. make the tank as natural as possible, so it almost thinks its back in the wild. but if i doesnt eat then let it go back outside cause i will just end up dying


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Good advice as always CK

I've had friend that kept these snakes, they're NOT easy to care for. The slug/earthworm diet is tricky.

I'd just let it go.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

i was planning on letting it go the other day, but it died too soon. RIP


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)




----------

